
Amazon Takes on Oracle and IBM With SimpleDB - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/14/amazon-takes-on-oracle-and-ibm-with-simple-db-beta/
======
MuddyMo
This concept clearly has some distance to travel before it gains wide
acceptance, but I think it has enormous potential.

